# Deep bite wound on my does ear.



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

My dog got ahold of one of my does ears tonight and gashed it pretty bad. Its down to the tissue from the base which is the worse to about 3/4 up which works its way to just a scratch. It does not go through the ear. We have absolutely no goat vets where we live. Lots of small animal vet that treat dogs, cats, birds etc and large animal vets that will only treat horses. None will not even look at a goat. I have yet to find a goat vet. Her ear never bled bad. Just a little. Its a really clean gash with no jagged edges. I cleaned it out good with a saline wound wash and put a triple antibiotic ointment on it. Thats all I had on hand as all the feed stores are closed. I did have some blue spray but since the wound was deep I didnt want to use it. I shuld probably go and get some Swat to keep the flies away from it. Is there anything else I should get to dress it with that may help? Most things say not to use in deep wounds or ask a vet. She just had her tetnus shot March 1st. Should I give her another? My dog is usually pretty good with the goats. I usually leave him out to when they are out to roam the yard as long as they are supervised only. But now I'll keep him up when I have them out to play.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dogs do stuff in play - I wouldnt be to mad at him. 


As to the ear -- wonder dust is great stuff. But Blu-Kote works good too.

Not sure if you can easily wrap her ear so if it isnt bleeding i would just leave it and just use the blu-kote or the wonder dust .... or whatever you have on hand.

It should heal up alright


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

Just keep it clean, and the flies away, and it should be fine. It's basically like an ear piercing, they usually don't bleed much, if at all. My goats have taken chunks out of each other's ears before, and they were just fine.


----------



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

The ear looks clean this morning. It does look to be draining alittle blood. It probably could use stitches but noone around here looks at goats. It will just leave a scar. Ill keep my eye on it and keep it draining and make sure the flies stay out. Ill get some swat.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to say it probably hurt you more then it does her. 

If it looks good this AM that is great. What my vet has told me to do is use warm water with Badadine (sp) and make it a weak tea looking, then add a little dish soap to make it just a little soapy. Wash it a couple times a day.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I keep I.S.P. ointment on hand...it is a petroleum jelly base with sulpher and iodine. Great for cuts, scrapes, gashes, punctures... Promotes new tissue growth and keeps scars to a minimum. I use it on horses, goats, dogs, cats and people. Jeffer's used to carry it...it's made by a guy about an hour from here...if you want some (and can't find it), let me know. A little goes a LONG way!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Oreo just recently ripped her scrappie tag OUT ofe her ear. It didn't bleed much and all I did was spray some blu-kote on it and watch. it turned out fine


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree using ....blue kote...it works great.. and it is easy to put on...... :wink: :greengrin:


----------

